# Range Days



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyone from or near the Louisville area interested in getting together for a morning or afternoon at the range?

I have two weapons that I would trust my life with but I didn't buy them strictly (or even primarily really) for that purpose. I just love to shoot, and look forward to improving. I'd like to get a few of us together for company at the range, maybe some friendly competition, and the opportunity to enjoy the "hobby" with others. I am very happy with the guns my wife and I chose but am interested in many others and I enjoy hearing about what other people like to shoot and why.

If anyone is interested then I think the best place to get together (at least at first) would be Bluegrass Indoor Range. It's a decent range, not TOO expensive, is a relatively safe, controlled environment and is very easy to get to (it's off Bishops Ln. between Newburg and Poplar Level). The only other places (aside from pvt prop) I know of are Open Range in Crestwood (VERY nice but expensive and kind of a hike), KCGR (outdoor & cheap but a serious drive for me), and last but not least (my favorite place to shoot) the gun range in the back of Clark state forest in IN (its a 15 min drive once you cross the river. It's free and outdoors but not supervised or attended by any authority, so maybe not the best place for a bunch of strangers with guns to meet for the first time)

If you are interested give me a "yay" (no nays), or a "here here", or an "I'm down", or a "dig"... whatever. If there are enough of us into it then I will try to nail down a date and time that works for everybody.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

bump...

lmao..holy thread revival!


Been through a lot in the last couple years, just (finally) bought my second handgun.. a Springfield Micro Compact 45.. LOVING IT!!

Haven't gotten to shoot it yet but I just wanted to revisit the wonderful place that taught me so much a few years ago.

I'm now up to 3 weapons:

SA XD45c
SA MC45
Stag AR15 model 2, 5.56


Considering the deafening lack of response in the last 3 years I don't expect any replies but if anyone is up for popping some caps hit me up.


----------



## snowdorn (Aug 30, 2010)

*just saw this*

Just saw this post from a few days ago. Living in Louisville (St. Matthews) and have recently become a firearm addict (comes from my father who has recently passed down some nice handguns to me).
I have been hitting Bluegrass Indoor Range at least once every week or two for the past 10 months. It seems that none of my friends or family in the immediate area are interested in my new hobby.
I would welcome any range time with a fellow enthuisiest. Currently concealed carrying an M&P 9c on a regular basis as well as weekly firing several other semi autos and revolvers.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hit me up. PM sent.


----------



## puntmefar (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi new to the site and glad to meet you all. Personally I'd love to get some range time with some experienced shooters. I usually go to Knob Creek $10 for all day. Im a weekend morning shooter when I get the time to go (and thats not as often as I should go). Im a self tought shooter for the most part and would love the chance to sharpen up the skill. That being said Im not a bad shot as is and I have never been called unsafe or careless with a weapon of any kind ( remember I said self TOUGHT I didnt just buy a gun and say thats good enough lol).


----------

